# diamondback rods??



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

anybody ever owned one (as if someone on here doesn't own every brand of rod) thinking of purchasing one wanted opinions.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> anybody ever owned one (as if someone on here doesn't own every brand of rod) thinking of purchasing one wanted opinions.


depends what you're looking for. they used to be made in the US, now they moved all production offshore.

I have 6 of them. a rundown of the more popular models that I have:

VSR, this blank was also used in the _CamoFly_ model. a fishing rod that was camouflaged. This is a fast action rod. I had one on a 6wt and a camofly 7wt. the 6 wt was perfect for high stickin'. it has a backbone and a sensitive tip. also fun for bass. but didnt like BIG WEIGHTY flies. but my dog broke it, so it's been replaced with a Gatti. 
the camofly rod I seldom use. Its a broomstick. and I think better suited for 8wt line. I've read elsewhere this is the general consensus of the heavier VSR blanks. mostly I've used this rod for shoreline fishing for steelhead. even then only a few times.

All-American, this is a medium fast action rod. my 5wt gets a workout. I catch everything from steelhead to northern michigan trout on this thing. I have a 3wt that can be just as much fun, but I seldom used it. 

Americana: I have a 5 wt of these. and it's about the same as the All American. one was before the other, but I bought all my DB rods as closeouts(which is why I have so many) so I dont know off hand which one came first. I like my all american so I seldom use this one.

last is a Diamondglass. It's a blank which I have yet to build. 

the older rods come up on ebay a lot. and in new or as new condition. and they can be had for relatively cheap. under $100. even for their original price, between $150 & $250 or thereabouts, these are great midrange rods.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Pat you're either a very wealthy guy or a really poor one living in a house made of flyrods.. lol. Either way let's fish sometime.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

eh, for some reason I just kept buying fishing supplies. rods and reels. reels mostly. but I'm over that now.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 2 diamondglass rods and they are sweet but takes awhile to adjust to after use fast rods. I always wanted Diamondfly rod as they are really good rods but to late.


----------

